
Clojure spec – predictive specifications of data and functions - joubert
https://vimeo.com/195711510
======
based2
[https://github.com/Mamun/spec-model](https://github.com/Mamun/spec-model)

------
based2
[https://clojure.org/guides/spec](https://clojure.org/guides/spec)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_by_contract](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_by_contract)

------
based2
[http://www.metosin.fi/blog/schema-spec-web-
devs/](http://www.metosin.fi/blog/schema-spec-web-devs/)

